# Gaslow refillable bottles system..where to go for best price



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all!

We're looking to buy a Gaslow system and wondered if anyone knew of any special offers or any dealers selling the kits at bargain prices? :wink: 

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I bought mine from Brownhills, at the time they were the cheapest I could find.
I had a good deal.
Check on their website at Newark.
Eddie


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Looks like they're the same price everywhere, any know any different?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi

for 2 x 6kg bottles, the connectors, fitting and a continental adaptor thing I paid £220.00 all in - but this was done when I bought the van.

I think the bottles are about £70.00 up and down

Rapide561

PS I love the system. I am new to motorhoming and the thought of changing bottled did worry me, so I opted for this method. Cheap to fill, easy to fill!


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Dave

I will be keeping an eye on the replies as i am thinking of doing the same. Iam at NEC on Friday and will let you know of any dealer deals on offer there.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## 97871 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Leisure Gas Services*

I had a quote from Brownhills wanted £720 installed for a complete setup, i then rang around to Leisure Gas Services and there quote was £360 for the same setup.

The installation takes no more than two hours, the problem is Brownhills charge four hours labour! Wheres the sense in that.

I have read various comments regarding Leisure Gas Services and being the first installers for the Gaslow system i have decided to go with them (obviously their price helps!)

01455 285396


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I had mine installed by Leisure Gas Services whilst camped up on a CL about 18 months ago. They were quick, tidy, very pleasant to deal with and did a good job. 

In fact, I wasn't actually intending having it done that day, I phoned them for a quote and they just happened to be in the area (doing another installation) with a couple of spare bottles on the back of the van. They arrived within a couple of hours ... now thats service!

Can definitely recommend them. :lol:


----------

